# It's kinda freaky now that I've had Lasik...



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

I seem to _want _to make eye contact with people. :con

I always thought I _needed_ my heavy, thick, black-framed glasses to hide behind, but I guess I don't _need_ them anymore! :b

Of course, I _still_ have my cool, red, mirrored sunglasses if I ever _do _need a shield! :lol

star :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Leilanistar,

I felt kind of wird myself when I got glasses for the first time. Since my vision is different in both eyes, they fight each other to focus. Having them on the same wavelength (or perspective?) was weird to get used to.

That's great that you won't have to use your glasses.


----------



## charles_sfl29 (Jun 19, 2005)

wow, that is an intersting side effect. My vision stinks and I've thought about lasik since I cant stand contacts. 

When I wore glasses people treated me like I was smarter, lol


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

charles_sfl29 said:


> wow, that is an intersting side effect. * I was actually kind of afraid of how I would feel being all exposed like I am now. * My vision stinks *My vision, also, was very very bad and I still had a hard time seeing even with contacts or glasses.* and I've thought about lasik since I cant stand contacts. * Well, I am so pleased with my decision to get it done.* When I wore glasses people treated me like I was smarter, lol


 * I used to feel that way, too. But now that I can make eye contact more easily, I think people are less afraid of me and I am more open to them to have little conversations and state my opinion on things and be friendlier.*

*Why this is so, I have no clue! * :stu

*Maybe it's because I have peripheral vision now and I think I look better without glasses--my glasses correction used to make my eyes look like tiny BBs!* :lol

Star :sas


----------



## Keira (Dec 22, 2003)

leilanistar, please give me some words of encouragement. I'm scheduled for lasik this week. Not that nervous yet but it will hit me soon, I'm sure.


----------



## mickmc (Aug 7, 2005)

I had Lasik 4 years ago and it was extremely easy. My wife timed the procedure from the time I went in til the time I came out and it was a total of 11 minutes. They put numbing drops in once you lay down so there was no pain at all and as soon as you sit up your vision is perfect.

Good luck.


----------



## simpsein (Dec 30, 2004)

I've thought about lasik in the past, but I'm always afraid I'll end up in that small 1% who have problems. Then have messed up vision the rest of my life.


----------



## stace (Feb 2, 2005)

> I've thought about lasik in the past, but I'm always afraid I'll end up in that small 1% who have problems. Then have messed up vision the rest of my life.


I worry about that too, but I love my glasses so I don't think I'll ever give them up for contacts or Lasik. They _are_ like a shield to hide behind. I also think I look better with them and I can't afford Lasik anyway.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> Leilanistar, haha, yes I am very well aware of requiring a 'sheild' to hide behind. Maybe your confidence is going up now that you're on the offensive and SA is on the defensive. Good Luck!


That's a gasser! :lol

I think some people do find me a bit offensive--because I am so nice! :b 

Star :thanks


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

I WANT LASIK RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

